# Tapepro Booster Boxes.



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Another new tool for tapepros line up.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't say anything, before before I used TT power assist which is beautiful for ceilings and verticals not so good for horizontal joints.I hope this will work better :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I guess you get a little use to what you learn first, Re learning can be tricky, These booster boxes would be nice off a plank as you wouldnt be pushing so much, And as in the clip, Verticals too.

I get the feeling the Booster boxes on a twister handle would be a cunning little combo for higher horizontal seams :yes:

A little birdy once told me the power assist were more popular in uk becouse they tended to learn them first, Standard boxes more popular in canada and the states becouse they had them first, And as for Austraila and NZ.......Well...........Lets just show em how its really done.........eh :beta1:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That part about the verticals got me thinking about bead. I have tried boxing bead before but found it hard on the body, maybe there is another tool that I need .


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

maybe we have the opportunity to try it at the training session


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

gazman said:


> That part about the verticals got me thinking about bead. I have tried boxing bead before but found it hard on the body, maybe there is another tool that I need .


Closet monster! I always found boxing bead to awkward with a regular handle, trying to hold the brake, steer the box and pull down far enough without hitting the floor with the handle, also more often than not bead is in a tighter space like a hallway or something like that. Now with the closet monster I can easily box bead, the box is fixed so it is really easy to keep the wheels off the wall, and you can pull down to about two feet from the floor, flip it and a little pull up. I love that little bastard I've got tons of control with it, almost like a hand tool. Best hundred bucks I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I saw this earlier on the TapePro facebook page. Looks interesting and waiting to hear more about how they work out for all you guys down there. So far are they just down under?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

We were pleasantly surprised at how well it works for normal use.
Plan to do another vid using the Twister handle.

Web page:
http://tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=ab


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Closet monster! I always found boxing bead to awkward with a regular handle, trying to hold the brake, steer the box and pull down far enough without hitting the floor with the handle, also more often than not bead is in a tighter space like a hallway or something like that. Now with the closet monster I can easily box bead, the box is fixed so it is really easy to keep the wheels off the wall, and you can pull down to about two feet from the floor, flip it and a little pull up. I love that little bastard I've got tons of control with it, almost like a hand tool. Best hundred bucks I've spent in a long time.


I boxed some side wall butts today with the DM closet monster ..
I turned the handle with the bend towards me .Worked as a short hell bent handle .Easy on the back..Also twisted the handle around to block some seams in a garage .Some overhead some 24'' from the floor . Worked OK. The DM short handle can't compare to the hell bent or twister handles but It will adjust for tight spots.
I tried the short handle off the stilts :blink:..not a good idea! That hurt like hell!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> I tried the short handle off the stilts :blink:..not a good idea! That hurt like hell!!




LOL . Moore you make me smile. :yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

keke said:


> maybe we have the opportunity to try it at the training session


Yep - we plan to have a Booster box there to try. :thumbsup:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi tomg,

Ive done a search but to no avil and to avoid making a new thread for just one question ill avoid so pop it here..

Can the Tapepro reducer plate fit the Columbia 8"? 


Also..

:happybday:
to me!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The short answer Plugger.

NO.:no::no::no::no:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Didn't think so.. And Colombia has nothing of the sort do they? Looks like a DM 5.5" Box..


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

well you don't have another options than to make 1 yourself :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Was thinking the Ice man might be interested in having a shot at making one? He loves his mods!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

plugger said:


> Hi tomg,
> 
> Ive done a search but to no avil and to avoid making a new thread for just one question ill avoid so pop it here..
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Plugger









I know what you will be hunting for to night









But don't get too drunk, ....or.......you just might


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

plugger said:


> Didn't think so.. And Colombia has nothing of the sort do they? Looks like a DM 5.5" Box..



the only down side with the DM 5.5" box is its capacity.
What do you have in mind to do with it?


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Just for filling the flats after I've ran my tapes in. 

Quick coat with the reducer plate with base I had in mind. Not possible now unless I pick up a Tapepro 8" box.. Maybe ill try my luck next month at that training day we've coming up


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe when you guys go for your training, they can film you guys/mates running a bazooka, since they don't have a video showing that.:yes:

Maybe they don't know how to run one:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am hoping that they are going to teach me how to run the Zooka, since my Canuck mate wont come and show me.:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> I am hoping that they are going to teach me how to run the Zooka, since my Canuck mate wont come and show me.:whistling2:


What, you should be a Master by now:blink:

I guess Keke will half to show you then:thumbsup:, unless you want me down there, I can dance much better than that Canuck in the Video you posted:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> What, you should be a Master by now:blink:
> 
> I guess Keke will half to show you then:thumbsup:, unless you want me down there, I can dance much better than that Canuck in the Video you posted:whistling2:



In all seriousness I think I am doing ok. My last job was 3m high (10 foot) and had top angles. I ran the flats from the floor :thumbsup: and they were 10m long. The top angles I ran the zooka on stilts. I did the first one from the floor and it nearly killed me, it was much easier on the stilts. 

But watching your vids, I still have my L plates on.

Now as for the dancing, that I would love to see. LOL.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> In all seriousness I think I am doing ok. My last job was 3m high (10 foot) and had top angles. I ran the flats from the floor :thumbsup: and they were 10m long. The top angles I ran the zooka on stilts. I did the first one from the floor and it nearly killed me, it was much easier on the stilts.
> 
> But watching your vids, I still have my L plates on.
> 
> Now as for the dancing, that I would love to see. LOL.


for my TT zooka I have extension and I can reach high section I don't know if fits tapepro have a look http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1134-tapetech-10tt-taper-extension.aspx
how you did the flats? with base?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> how you did the flats? with base?



No I used easy flow A/P. It was at one of the local pubs and they were running heaters.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We got to have a play with the new Booster boxes from TapePro yesterday, I WAS IMPRESSED:thumbup:. I ran the TT PA boxes a number of years ago and did not like them at all, but these are very cool. Just to see if I could I ran the box at my highest reach along the wall, so that is about 2.1m or 7 ft from the floor. There is no way in the world that I could do that with a normal box, I would be unable to get enough pressure on the box lid. But with the Booster it was easy, and I kid you not. Vertical joints were a breeze. Tom is hoping to bring out a retro kit for those of us that have the TapePro/Blue Line, I for one will be getting a set. At the moment we dont run our bead with boxes, that is about to change :yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

gazman said:


> We got to have a play with the new Booster boxes from TapePro yesterday, I WAS IMPRESSED:thumbup:. I ran the TT PA boxes a number of years ago and did not like them at all, but these are very cool. Just to see if I could I ran the box at my highest reach along the wall, so that is about 2.1m or 7 ft from the floor. There is no way in the world that I could do that with a normal box, I would be unable to get enough pressure on the box lid. But with the Booster it was easy, and I kid you not. Vertical joints were a breeze. Tom is hoping to bring out a retro kit for those of us that have the TapePro/Blue Line, I for one will be getting a set. At the moment we dont run our bead with boxes, that is about to change :yes:


I hoping that someone will carry these in the U.S.

I have been running the TT PA for a long time and like them a lot ( curious as to why you didn't? ). as they do require less effort. Really want to compare the two versions.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I found the ratchet system of the TT did its own thing. It seemed to keep pushing mud out long after you had left the board, the end result was a messy box. I have no such complaint about the TapePro Boosters. I cant remember how much the TT version opened up for cleaning but the TapePro boxes open real wide providing full access to all areas. I may sound like a biased Aussie but believe me I have and use all brands. I have boxes from TT, Columbia, Drywall master, and TapePro. As well as tools from Northstar and Tapeworm. So I am not brand prejudice, if it is a good tool I will say so and if I dont like something I will say so as well.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"I found the ratchet system of the TT did its own thing. It seemed to keep pushing mud out long after you had left the board"

The ratchet engage and release connects to the floating axel and if it was not re engaging, it tells me that the nut and bolt that connects it to the support at the back of box is too tight. Even with the spring on the axle, there would be too much friction for it to work properly. Slight
misalignment of the teeth is also possible but an unlikely problem.

Also, the first mistake usually made with these boxes, is to use mud that is too loose. It's not necessary. 

Anyway, if these TP BB boxes do come to the U.S. I will be among the first on board to buy them. They look like they carry more mud than the TT as well.:thumbup:

Wonder how much it would cost to buy from Aussie land?


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

" I may sound like a biased Aussie "

Not at all.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> "I found the ratchet system of the TT did its own thing. It seemed to keep pushing mud out long after you had left the board"
> 
> 
> Wonder how much it would cost to buy from Aussie land?


$594 Aussie + post. If you are keen I can help you out. That is for the 12" the 8" &10" are a bit cheaper.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> $594 Aussie + post. If you are keen I can help you out. That is for the 12" the 8" &10" are a bit cheaper.


 $594 ??????no way I won't pay so much for 1 box


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> $594 ??????no way I won't pay so much for 1 box


Add an extra $150 or so for kiwiland keke.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

gazman said:


> $594 Aussie + post. If you are keen I can help you out. That is for the 12" the 8" &10" are a bit cheaper.


I do appreciate the offer, Gaz but I'll pass at that price. Hopefully Blueline or Walltools will carry these in the states sometime soon?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Add an extra $150 or so for kiwiland keke.


sorry mate you forgot the currency converter $594=$nz697 and add $150 postage you end up with $nz 850 = too pricey for me


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Give NZCDS a call for pricing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> I do appreciate the offer, Gaz but I'll pass at that price. Hopefully Blueline or Walltools will carry these in the states sometime soon?


Once they start to sell them in the states, then you can sell them to the Kiwi's and Aussies for half their price, and double your money:thumbup::yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I was searching for another thread and found this one, so I thought that I would re post the videos of the booster boxes here to make them easier to find in the future.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrcMZ7cl-gA


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VRrCWhTm8


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQGW9eggS4Q


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> I do appreciate the offer, Gaz but I'll pass at that price. Hopefully Blueline or Walltools will carry these in the states sometime soon?


An update on this Square Foot.

The 12" is about $540 AU. So at the current exchange rate = around $415 US.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well done Gazman :thumbsup:

http://wallboardtools.com.au/tapepro-booster-automatic-boxes-take-the-strain-out-of-boxing/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Good on ya Caz.:whistling2:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

gazman said:


> I was searching for another thread and found this one, so I thought that I would re post the videos of the booster boxes here to make them easier to find in the future.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrcMZ7cl-gA
> 
> ...



2 questions are u using the bead guides on ecternals and how come u didn't finish the bottoms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No bead guides were used in the making of these clips. I go around doing a few tops, then flip the box over and do the bottoms. It is easier than continually flipping the box back and forth.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm going to give this bead boxing a go on the next framer I do 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

gazman said:


> No bead guides were used in the making of these clips. I go around doing a few tops, then flip the box over and do the bottoms. It is easier than continually flipping the box back and forth.



Great work so do u just hang the blade off an inch or so how often do u change the blade does it do any damage to it and do u second coat and top with boxes also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Aussiecontractor said:


> I'm going to give this bead boxing a go on the next framer I do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yeah I'm gonna ask the boss if I can give it a go I'm happy to buy spare blade if needed to get the practice up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

gazman said:


> No bead guides were used in the making of these clips. I go around doing a few tops, then flip the box over and do the bottoms. It is easier than continually flipping the box back and forth.



Also sorry to bother when u have a bulk head over an exy do u hold one edge up a little so u don't much your top of exy u just ran or do u hand top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep, we have a new poster boy :thumbup:
http://wallboardtools.com.au/tapepro-booster-automatic-boxes-take-the-strain-out-of-boxing/

I find the fan mail to be the biggest problem :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I only hang the blade over the edge by around 10mm. Blade wear does not seem to be an issue, the blades are harder than metal exies and Trim Tex mud set rock. And with the hampers we just hand bomb the top.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not you too Jeff. Flamin Kiwi`s.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Yep, we have a new poster boy :thumbup:
> http://wallboardtools.com.au/tapepro-booster-automatic-boxes-take-the-strain-out-of-boxing/
> 
> I find the fan mail to be the biggest problem :whistling2:


My plan was to retire on the royalties, but i don't think it is going to work.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Umm sorry about that Gaz! 



Kiwiman said:


> Yep, we have a new poster boy :thumbup:
> http://wallboardtools.com.au/tapepro-booster-automatic-boxes-take-the-strain-out-of-boxing/
> 
> I find the fan mail to be the biggest problem :whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Yep, we have a new poster boy :thumbup:
> http://wallboardtools.com.au/tapepro-booster-automatic-boxes-take-the-strain-out-of-boxing/
> 
> I find the fan mail to be the biggest problem :whistling2:


Oh where oh where is 2 buck when you need him?!?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

jswain said:


> Umm sorry about that Gaz!


I am a big boy, I can handle it.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Soon gaz gonna be a household name having h/o throwing there panties at him:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

mld said:


> Oh where oh where is 2 buck when you need him?!?


Ah hahaha, no photo shopping were done and no sheep were hurt this time.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok, since the price of these boxes are starting to line up more with price of boxes sold here in the states, I am considering taking the plunge and ordering a couple. I have been running TT PA boxes since 2003 and while I do like them, the TP boxes seem to be better designed. 

One question I do have though, is...does the axle wheels stay on the board while running? When looking at the TP description pics, it looks like the ratchet wheel would hit the bottom plate, if the wheels were seated. I am so used to keeping the axle down, it might be an annoying adjustment for me.

Oh, and Gaz....when this thread was first started, you offered to help out with getting the TapePro into my hands. Never forgot about that.. and just wanted to again say, thank you!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Square Foot, yes the wheels run on the board. At the start of a joint I have the break engaged and put the blade on the board, then release the break, as this is done the box swings into position puting the wheels on the board and trigering the booster. Then just run as per normal, engaging 5he break at the end of the run and sweeping away from the joint,. As the box is lifted from the joint the ratchet is engaged therfore stoping the boost. 
Our dollar is only .75c atm so probably a great time for you to get tools from Au.
The offer still stands.:thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Thinking about ordering from PlasteringSupplies.com They good to deal with?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, Andrew is a great operator and a good bloke. That is where I buy from.:thumbsup:


----------

